# yA BaBy



## neckringer (Jun 2, 2009)

I just got banned from the board where they brag about being banned from other boards. Where the anti-whiners whine about the whiners.
The Dark Side


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

Atta baby.

You oughta put that in you sig line like they do over there!

What did ya do?  Say something bad about jOe?


----------



## neckringer (Jun 2, 2009)

Not really just tried to make him realize that people are individuals and do things differently than others.
Have fun and enjoy life.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

jOe is never wrong.....you should know that man!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 2, 2009)

I didn't get banned from there, just quit.  There were a couple of good guys there but the bad out-weighed the good by a mile.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 2, 2009)

neckringer said:


> the board where they brag about being banned from other boards. Where the anti-whiners whine about the whiners.
> The Dark Side







   You nailed that one on the head...........


----------



## gobble157 (Jun 2, 2009)

neckringer said:


> I just got banned from the board where they brag about being banned from other boards. Where the anti-whiners whine about the whiners.
> The Dark Side




what board are ya talking about?


----------



## neckringer (Jun 2, 2009)

now they have shut down registration and you have to be reccomened


----------



## trkyburns (Jun 2, 2009)

neckringer said:


> now they have shut down registration and you have to be reccomened



Geez how stuck up is that!  Sounds like I wouldn't want to be a member anyway.  I like it here just fine.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Oldgobbler or turkeykiller.proboards?


----------



## neckringer (Jun 2, 2009)

turkey killer pro boards


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 2, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Oldgobbler or turkeykiller.proboards?



The latter.....and yes, you're better off over here. 

They are not fans of us over here or those guys over at OG....or anybody else for that matter.


----------



## Newman (Jun 3, 2009)

And now you're over hear whining about it


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jun 3, 2009)

I had nothing to do with...I like belly crAwlers.


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Jun 3, 2009)

reckon they'd let me in?


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 3, 2009)

Turkey Comander said:


> I had nothing to do with...I like belly crAwlers.



I'm just kiddin' with ya jOe....

Y'all have fun over there.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 3, 2009)

GlassEyeJones said:


> reckon they'd let me in?



Already did bro...


----------



## Gadget (Jun 3, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> I'm just kiddin' with ya jOe....


----------



## neckringer (Jun 3, 2009)

Newman said:


> And now you're over hear whining about it



actually bragging....

Hey Frank I cant belly crawl it crushes all my calls.


----------



## fountain (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow!  i joined to see what all the fuss was bout on the"dark side".  its dark alright--like a good ol pile of crap!   there are some real nice people over there!  looks like nito, shortstop and david mills are not liked too much.  i am guessing some of the 2 faced guys are over here too--too bad.  they wont last long like the gator and the others--


----------



## trkyburns (Jun 3, 2009)

fountain said:


> Wow!  i joined to see what all the fuss was bout on the"dark side".  its dark alright--like a good ol pile of crap!   there are some real nice people over there!  looks like nito, shortstop and david mills are not liked too much.  i am guessing some of the 2 faced guys are over here too--too bad.  they wont last long like the gator and the others--



That's funny.  I did the exact same thing.  I can't believe they have a separate forum for discussing things they saw on other forums.  What is that about?  They definitely don't like a few folks on here.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 3, 2009)

fountain said:


> Wow!  i joined to see what all the fuss was bout on the"dark side".  its dark alright--like a good ol pile of crap!   there are some real nice people over there!  looks like nito, shortstop and david mills are not liked too much.  i am guessing some of the 2 faced guys are over here too--too bad.  they wont last long like the gator and the others--



The thing about former members grousing and whining about others, is that the actions they took and things they wrote were the cause of their own demise. 

They have no one to blame but themselves.

I find it truly sad that once banned, people still re-register and start the nonsense all over again expecting a different outcome.

Cheers jOe!! I enjoy reading your expertise, when you share it. I do respect your callmaking ability and Turkey kiLliN PrOwEsS....


----------



## fountain (Jun 3, 2009)

i found it amazing that people put the chick down that killed a bird the morning after her prom.  they were giving her a fit!!!  that is just plain ignorant.  
the subjects of the posts were mainly about people from here--and 1 guy said something to the effect that people from ga are too stupid.  those are some real fine losers on there--and all seem to act alike in bashing the same people.  they went hard on nitro, but they took it WAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY too far on david mills.  those are the types of people that know they will most likely never actually meet up with the people, so they can talk all the crap they want about them and still stay safe.
i hope they look at this thread and pick me for a subject--i wil give them my address and we can discuss it face to face if they want.  i will probably be at some of the upcoming shows as well if they want to run their mouth then, we can finish it then as well.
to me that looks like the "sore loser" site for unethical turkey hunters to visit or other losers that cant cut it with us


----------



## MKW (Jun 3, 2009)

*...*

I tried to join that sight a little while ago and they turned me down. They said that they weren't accepting new members. Huh??? I thought discussion boards were always looking for new members.

Mike


----------



## Newman (Jun 3, 2009)

fountain said:


> i found it amazing that people put the chick down that killed a bird the morning after her prom.  they were giving her a fit!!!  that is just plain ignorant.




Just FYI- in the post you're referring to, she's a family member of a moderator, and moderator herself on that site.  It's called jokin'

Most people on there give each other a hard time, but they actually really like each other.

Some people they don't like though...


----------



## Gadget (Jun 4, 2009)

fountain said:


> i found it amazing that people put the chick down that killed a bird the morning after her prom.  they were giving her a fit!!!  that is just plain ignorant.
> the subjects of the posts were mainly about people from here--and 1 guy said something to the effect that people from ga are too stupid.  those are some real fine losers on there--and all seem to act alike in bashing the same people.  they went hard on nitro, but they took it WAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY too far on david mills.  those are the types of people that know they will most likely never actually meet up with the people, so they can talk all the crap they want about them and still stay safe.
> i hope they look at this thread and pick me for a subject--i wil give them my address and we can discuss it face to face if they want.  i will probably be at some of the upcoming shows as well if they want to run their mouth then, we can finish it then as well.
> to me that looks like the "sore loser" site for unethical turkey hunters to visit or other losers that cant cut it with us





What?........ they weren't bashing me?  I must be losing my touch...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 4, 2009)

fountain said:


> but they took it WAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY too far on david mills.


I just consider the source, say a little prayer for them and move on.  Funny thing is that I tried to bury the hatchet but they would have nothing to do with that.

But, there are a couple of good guys there.  As far as I'm concerned they are welcome here as long as they follow the rules.

Hey Mike, you can have my ID and password (if it still works) if you REALLY want to be a member there.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 4, 2009)

Gadget said:


> What?........ they weren't bashing me?  I must be losing my touch...


 I was tired of you getting all the attention Rick


----------



## trkyburns (Jun 4, 2009)

Gadget said:


> What?........ they weren't bashing me?  I must be losing my touch...



No, they were bashing you too.  I think someone referred to you sarcastically as the "shining star" of GON.

Wonder why they let me & fountain in?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 4, 2009)

trkyburns said:


> Wonder why they let me & fountain in?



Give it time, you'll "feel the love"


----------



## Gadget (Jun 4, 2009)

trkyburns said:


> No, they were bashing you too.  I think someone referred to you sarcastically as the "shining star" of GON.
> 
> Wonder why they let me & fountain in?




I haven't been over there since some time last year and have no reason to return, saw all I needed to see.





.


----------



## fountain (Jun 4, 2009)

Newman said:


> Just FYI- in the post you're referring to, she's a family member of a moderator, and moderator herself on that site.  It's called jokin'
> 
> Most people on there give each other a hard time, but they actually really like each other.
> 
> Some people they don't like though...



i knew they were related--but the others wanted to put her down some--like talking bout- when is the coming out of the blind party--they dont like blind hunting is what was meant.  

either way none of it is nescessary.  joking and playing is fine--but getting perosnal with people about personal stuff on the internet is off limits.

mike--they may have already heard of you and decided to let 2 new ones in to get the dirt on and pick on us in the future--but i seem to hold my on year after year!


----------



## neckringer (Jun 4, 2009)

Althoug very small minded I really like Frank. He is a very knowledgeable person. Its too bad he is not a lil easier to get a long with and more willing to help as it would be easier for him to pass on some of the things that he does that are dying arts.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 4, 2009)

neckringer said:


> Its too bad he is not a lil easier to get a long with and more willing to help as it would be easier for him to pass on some of the things that he does that are dying arts.



THAT is one of the truest statements I've read in a long time.  

It IS too bad.


----------



## TenPtr (Jun 4, 2009)

Someone please tell me what forum this is yall are talking about??  Im dying to know.  I definately dont have any desire to join but wouldnt mind seeing what all the fuss was about.  Something tells me I wouldnt be liked over there.  If they dont like hunters who are willing to belly crawl/stalk a turkey.......they dang sure wont like me!!  
Do these guys feel that they are "PRO'S"??


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 4, 2009)

After reading about 30 mins of junk on 3 of those websites, I am prouder than ever to call this forum my home.


----------



## trkyburns (Jun 4, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> After reading about 30 mins of junk on 3 of those websites, I am prouder than ever to call this forum my home.



My thoughts exactly.  

I have no words to describe it.  What a complete waste.  There's more drama on the dark side than an entire season of jerry springer and ricki lake combined.  What the heck is wrong with these people?  Why are they so angry?


----------



## neckringer (Jun 4, 2009)

TenPtr said:


> Do these guys feel that they are "PRO'S"??



Pros no gods yes.


----------



## short stop (Jun 4, 2009)

wow    I got  admimaration from Haters on another site  that   Im not even part  of ...  go figure    ...


----------



## Gadget (Jun 4, 2009)

short stop said:


> wow    I got  admimaration from Haters on another site  that   Im not even part  of ...  go figure    ...





yeah..... they do a lot of admiring....

  Knowing them I'm sure they've posted links to this thread already.......


----------



## G Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

They let me join. I was a member for a whole 2 hours. Thats how long it took me to find how to deactivate. Looks like a bunch of frustrated northerners.


----------



## fountain (Jun 4, 2009)

TenPtr said:


> Someone please tell me what forum this is yall are talking about??  Im dying to know.  I definately dont have any desire to join but wouldnt mind seeing what all the fuss was about.  Something tells me I wouldnt be liked over there.  If they dont like hunters who are willing to belly crawl/stalk a turkey.......they dang sure wont like me!!
> Do these guys feel that they are "PRO'S"??



turkeykiller.proboards
you have to join to look around


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 5, 2009)

Gadget said:


> yeah..... they do a lot of admiring....
> 
> Knowing them I'm sure they've posted links to this thread already.......


 You can bet the farm on that.  Funny thing is that one of the main ring leaders has been a member of this forum for a few years.


----------



## G Duck (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like TBgator is over there also.


----------



## coyota (Jun 6, 2009)

G Duck said:


> They let me join. I was a member for a whole 2 hours. Thats how long it took me to find how to deactivate. Looks like a bunch of frustrated northerners.


....and I thought I was the only "frustrated northerner"!


----------



## fountain (Jun 7, 2009)

David Mills said:


> You can bet the farm on that.  Funny thing is that one of the main ring leaders has been a member of this forum for a few years.



which one?


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jun 7, 2009)

short stop said:


> wow    I got  admimaration from Haters on another site  that   Im not even part  of ...  go figure    ...



Hollywood Prostaff got banded??????? Dang it man.

And for those inquiring, TBGator is over there where he is welcome with open arms pimpin his pegs on screetchy sound bites....
Ole GobbleKing 157 himself. Bashing anyone that kills birds with out crickets.

Yall have fun over there. I ain't welcome over there nor do I care to be welcome over there. 
Tim (Hollywood Pro Staff)


----------



## G Duck (Jun 8, 2009)

He has a picture of his wife with a bird, Newspaper and all. Was she in the Turkey Chal. over here this season? I must have missed something.
He seems to have a following over there.


----------



## Snedley (Jun 8, 2009)

G Duck said:


> He seems to have a following over there.




Quite the contrary. ya'll can have him back any time...the sooner the better.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 8, 2009)

Snedley said:


> Quite the contrary. ya'll can have him back any time...the sooner the better.


----------



## G Duck (Jun 8, 2009)

Im pretty sure, they have a no refund policy here.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 8, 2009)

Snedley said:


> Quite the contrary. ya'll can have him back any time...the sooner the better.





  yOu sUre? ................. you know he's a legend round these parts..


----------



## Snedley (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes I'm sure! Ya'll need to start a recycling program.

A legend in his own mind maybe.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jun 8, 2009)

We tried to tell yall........but noooooo! Yall got him now, keep him and his wife posing with kills from someone else.....You know he ain't kilt anything cause he is too busy turnin pegs and makin sound bites to share with FrAnK.....


----------



## G Duck (Jun 8, 2009)

I was wondering what that little red indicator was, warning level on everyones post??
Looks like he's winnin.


----------



## Newman (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't know Sned.  He's taught us all about using crickets to keep turkey's in the area we hunt, and how to belly crawl


----------



## Snedley (Jun 10, 2009)

He also promised a truckfull of turkeys too...I think he must've choked on a couple of them crickets while he was crawlin' around and spooked all the gobblers.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 10, 2009)

fountain said:


> which one?


 I ain't sayin TJ.

Funny, I checked a couple of days ago and I can still log on


----------



## silentK (Jun 10, 2009)

i don't know why one would want to keep secrets.....but please take the slither king back...i mean.... he was yall's in the first place


----------



## neckringer (Jun 11, 2009)

silentk,
you like my signature?


----------



## silentK (Jun 11, 2009)

if'n you need to slither...then slither...


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jun 25, 2009)

BgDadyTrophyHunter said:


> We tried to tell yall........but noooooo! Yall got him now, keep him and his wife posing with kills from someone else.....You know he ain't kilt anything cause he is too busy turnin pegs and makin sound bites to share with FrAnK.....




If I ever figure out who gave us that pestilence I'm paying them a viZit...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 26, 2009)

Turkey Comander said:


> If I ever figure out who gave us that pestilence I'm paying them a viZit...



Dang, all along I thought that it was just the folks here that had a problem with him.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 26, 2009)

David Mills said:


> Dang, all along I thought that it was just the folks here that had a problem with him.



No way. Before the open door policy changed, I would go there to see L.Frank toying with "the Herpes"  , much like a Cat would play with a mouse. It was amusing- especially since "the Herpes" isn't smart enough to know he is being mocked. They know his credibility is zero.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 26, 2009)

David Mills said:


> Dang, all along I thought that it was just the folks here that had a problem with him.




sarcasm I do believe.....


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jun 26, 2009)

We thought we lOst him 





Feel free to vist him.

http://turkeycalling.proboards.com/


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 19, 2009)

looks like hes on the turkey and turkeyhunting forum now and a wannabe callmaker of some species  to boot


----------



## Gadget (Aug 20, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> looks like hes on the turkey and turkeyhunting forum now and a wannabe callmaker of some species  to boot




 He's running outta forums


----------



## Nitro (Aug 20, 2009)

Gadget said:


> He's running outta forums



Not fast enough.

Two calls built does not make you a callmaker. They give him down the road there too. I love seeing LF give him a hard time.


----------



## Gadget (Aug 20, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Not fast enough.
> 
> Two calls built does not make you a callmaker. They give him down the road there too. I love seeing LF give him a hard time.




send me the link


----------



## ssm (Aug 23, 2009)

The Turkey and Turkey Hunting Forums are just as bad!  One of the people in question is on there and stirs the pot with a boatpaddle!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 23, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Not fast enough.
> 
> Two calls built does not make you a callmaker.



Anyone besides me notice he said they fit into the palm of your hand????  If someone puts a pot into the palm of their hand, they are gonna kill the sound.

Must be a great call maker; second call ever made and it's the best he has ever heard.


----------



## Newman (Aug 23, 2009)

You think that's bad Mr. Mills- try listening to his soundfiles


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Aug 25, 2009)

Well you know the ol saying... "truth hurts"


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 26, 2009)

Gadget said:


> send me the link





http://turkeycalling.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## Gadget (Aug 27, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> http://turkeycalling.proboards.com/index.cgi




thanks


----------



## Snedley (Aug 27, 2009)

You guys are all welcome to come to the SunnySide. But be forewarned...he's back by popular demand.


Also to those that sent me PMs about the calls I'll be selling...the list is almost complete and I'll have pics by the first of next week.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 28, 2009)

Snedley said:


> You guys are all welcome to come to the SunnySide. But be forewarned...he's back by popular demand.



I wasn't going to say anything bad about him until he sent me a PM saying I was sucking up to Frank and I had no pride.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Sep 7, 2009)

He has quite a heAd on him...


----------

